# Crash configuration iCould



## Winner97 (3 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,
Je tente actuellement de configurer iCloud directement sur mon iPad (2, WIFI + 3G, iOS 5.0.1), mais lorsque je rentre mes identifiants et que je vais pour me connecter, l'application (réglages) crash subitement. J'ai ré-essayer plusieurs fois, éteint puis rallumer mo iPad, etc mais en vainc...
Si quelqu'un à une proposition, je suis preneur 
Merci d'avance


----------



## Winner97 (3 Mars 2012)

*J'ai* finalement *réussi* à configurer iCloud, j'explique au cas où certains seraient intéréssés:
- J'ai configurer iCloud sur un autre appareil (Pour moi mac, mais un iOS marche aussi), afin d'ouvrir mon compte iCloud.
- J'ai ensuite été sur www.icloud.com pour finir de configurer mon compte.
- Puis j'ai rentré mes identifiants sur mon iPad et, MAGIE, tout fonctionnait a merveille.
A bientot.


----------

